# My pics from Azerbaijan



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

here are them


Part 1 
Part 2 
Part 3 
Part 4


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

It looks very nice, how was it?


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

it was great!
really nice country(see the pic)
very warm people!


----------



## Tubeman (Sep 12, 2002)

WOW! Thanks for sharing, it looks great... Much more 'European' than I'd expected. I suppose I'd have visualised it as a load of Soviet-era Communist concrete and not much else... A very pleasant surprise!

Thanks for sharing kay:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

^^u're welcome
u must visit it
it much nicer than in the pics
and all city is U/C!!!


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

I seriously did not think it would be this good. I dont know what to say...
Thanks for the pics, the architecture is amazing! Good thread!

-koolkid


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Great pics - a lot more European than I expected!

I love this building! http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/9223/111054lk0.jpg


----------



## Atropatena (Jul 2, 2007)

Thank You for this thread , ZOHAR


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

I always thought of Azerbaijan and most of the former USSR as boring, bland, and full of leftover commie blocks. 

But this place has alot of energy and architectural significance!!! Wonderful!
I would also love to visit Armenia and Iran.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

What language do they speak in Azerbaijan? Isn't it related to Turkish?


----------



## Atropatena (Jul 2, 2007)

macon4ever said:


> What language do they speak in Azerbaijan? Isn't it related to Turkish?


Azerbaijani-azeri turkcesi, related to turkish


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

very nice place :yes:


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

nice. beautiful country.


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

Lol, 3 generations of "Volga" cars parked next to each other


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

Wow! Much more european than i expected...

Thx for sharing


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Very nice pics of Azerbaijan ! Zohar, did you travel with some one ? I heard that the GDP rose 30% last year ! How impressive !


----------



## Sinjin P. (Jul 17, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, Zohar! What I saw is not what I expected to see from Azerbaijan. Great job! kay:


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

Atropatena said:


> Azerbaijani-azeri turkcesi, related to turkish


Ahh ok, thank you. :cheers:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

Skyprince said:


> Very nice pics of Azerbaijan ! Zohar, did you travel with some one ? I heard that the GDP rose 30% last year ! How impressive !


my uncle is an Israeli representer in Azerbaijan!we;ve got above 30,000 azeri jews here in Israel
Amazing country!U must visit it!
about GDP its raised but the prices rose 90%
if once I rent an apartment for 7$ a day now it costs 30$


----------



## Skyprince (May 2, 2006)

Wow, the prices rose nearly double !???? I know a lot about Baku tho I have never met or saw any Azerbaijanis in my whole life ! Who is your uncle ? Mr Israel Shamir ?  

30,000 Azeris in Israel ! 

Anyway Zohar, did you born in Israel ? I remembered you told some one that you were born in Russia . 

I want to visit there, but quite expensive, I think I need to change plane for 2 or 3 times to get to Baku 

Very nice pics, from a very kewwwwl guy :naughty: :naughty: :banana:


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

:lol: thanx
lol my uncle is Tsur Eisenstein do u know him?
no I was born in Israel(my mother is from Lithuania father from Brasil)I've lived in Russia for almost 2 years


----------



## Atropatena (Jul 2, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> :lol: thanx
> lol my uncle is Tsur Eisenstein do u know him?
> no I was born in Israel(my mother is from Lithuania father from Brasil)I've lived in Russia for almost 2 years


It`s good that you met each other ))))


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

My father is from Azerbajan , he was born and raised there , I used to visit my grandparents in Baku , its one of the most beautiful cities in former USSR . I wish i could go there again , but because of my armenian heritage (and last name)it wouldnt be safe for me .
:cheers:


----------



## rocky (Apr 20, 2005)

nice pics

interesting country indeed


----------



## VelesHomais (Sep 1, 2004)

Looks very nice


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

ZOHAR said:


> the city center
> 
> some nostalgic to Israel
> 
> [/URL]


Surprising, never thought that Mango was out of Spain. The pics are really nice, thank you!


----------



## Atropatena (Jul 2, 2007)

Frozen, we have Zara too ))


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

frozen said:


> Surprising, never thought that Mango was out of Spain. The pics are really nice, thank you!


its pretty popular in Israel


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2007)

Atropatena said:


> Frozen, we have Zara too ))


Yep, Inditex group ( Zara, Pull and Bear, Massimo Dutti, Bershka, Stradivarius, Oysho, Zara Home & Kiddy's Class/Skhuaban ) is the first clothes shop in the world and they are practically in all countries.



ZOHAR said:


> its pretty popular in Israel


I thought they were only in Spain :lol: 

Anyway, Azerbajan is a very surprising country. I wish I would go there


----------



## Urban Girl (Sep 15, 2004)

Azerbaijan is a great country and its developing really fast. it cities have real charm and beauty, cheers to these friendly great looking people


----------



## Purple Dreams (Jan 31, 2007)

frozen said:


> Yep, Inditex group ( Zara, Pull and Bear, Massimo Dutti, Bershka, Stradivarius, Oysho, Zara Home & Kiddy's Class/Skhuaban ) is the first clothes shop in the world and they are practically in all countries.


In Morocco we have Zara & Stradivarius (and Mango; also Women's Secret)

There's an ad for Azerbaidjan on CNN that's really well done- makes me want to visit


----------



## Atropatena (Jul 2, 2007)

...


----------



## ZOHAR (Jul 16, 2005)

where is from the last pic?
(and please dont post ur pics in my thread)


----------



## WESTSEATTLEGUY (May 5, 2007)

Great thread and cool pictures!!!!


----------



## Atropatena (Jul 2, 2007)

Zohar, ok, I`ll delete my post


----------

